# any concerns with powder coating a fire pit?



## Cutter

I've got a fire pit that I cant keep rust off of. I've wire brushed + painted it with the grill paint, but it doesnt last long until rust starts forming again. Chlorine fumes from my pool has rusted items in the past. unfortunately, this is too heavy to move away from the pool when not in use.

Anyways, I've considered getting the whole pit powder coated. Any advise on whether this is a good solution? Also, any recomendations on someone who can do the work in the League city/clear lake area?


----------



## RB II

Not sure if powder coating would help due to the heat. The heat obviously burns off the paint, even the grill paint. Might try sandblasting and painting with some commercial grade high heat paint.


----------



## tommyswt

im with hydrasports, i think when they powder coat stuff they bake it on at around 300 degrees and then bake it off if there is a problem around 600 degrees so powder coating may not help you.


----------



## speckle-catcher

ceramic coating could be an option for you - but might be cost prohibitive.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Coatings not Paint*

Use a high temp 2 part epoxy paint from 
http://www.devoecoatings.com/home.jsp or 
http://www.carboline.com/ 
hey have coatings good to 900 degrees we use it in the plant piping work I do no problems on high temp steam lines.


----------



## Supergas

*Header Paint*

Go to Summit or Jegs or Eastwood & buy some header paint...

It is supposed to withstand 1800 degrees of temp....

My best idea... I have one & I just burn the hell out of it before I use it...

No Chemicals...

Supergas


----------



## webfisher3

Nix on the powdercoating. Sandblasting to remove all rust is the best start. Do not use a rust inhibitor. At least I have not found one resistant to the temperatures generated by the firebox. As Fishtails has suggested, an industrial coating applied is best. I took mine down to a local industrial sandblasting yard and had mine done for $200.00. It was money well spent.


----------

